
Turning the iPhone 6S into a Digital Scale - s9ix
https://medium.com/@warpling/turning-the-iphone-6s-into-a-digital-scale-f2197dc2b6e7#.xb2k45od6
======
sr_banksy
This is awesome! I've too have had apps rejected for arbitrary reasons.
Hopefully Apple comes around on this one. Open sourcing it might help flood
Apple with different apps/ use cases for the weighing idea.

